# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Show-off - Corais de sonho!

## Ricardo Pinto

Ora viva,

Gosto muito de acompanhar aquelas threads no Reefcentral, em que cada um faz um post sobre o melhor coral que já teve. SPS, LPS, Macro's... vale tudo!

Como aqui nós somos um bocado mais fracos que no Reefcentral (o rating do Reefforum é AA+++  :Coradoeolhos: ), em vez de colocarmos os nossos corais, lanço o desafio de cada um colocar fotos dos corais que gostaria de ter (ou que efectivamente tenha)

Começo eu...

- O meu coral favorito de todos os tempos... *Acropora efflorescens*

Duas fotos da minha "ex"-efflo, falecida em 2007






*- Acropora hyacinthus*



Esta era a do Juca



*- Acropora carduus*





*- Montipora Undata* (do Diogo Lopes  :Big Grin: ) 






Por agora é tudo, depois coloco mais da minha caderneta de cromos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais alguns....


*Acropora echinata*

Esta era a do Juca



*Acropora tricolor*






*Montipora danae*


Aqui na versão Montipora Superman




Versão Montipora Rainbow

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Se me permitem, vou continuar com a "minha" lista de corais desejados

*Acropora florida*










*Montipora delicatula* 







*Acropora formosa*

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá: 

Eu adoraria ter este :yb665: 
*Acropora Millepora*

----------


## Rita Bezerra

Mas também gostava muito deste:

*Acropora Roscoes Blue*

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Obrigado pela participação Rita. Muito boas cores essas acroporas.


Entretanto encontrei umas fotos fabulosas, nesta thread do ReefCentral:

Acro Tables - Reef Central Online Community


Em um dos post's, o _Tlwong_ (da Malásia) mostra um coral, que ele chama Acropora branchi ou A. stoddarti (são "primas" da acropora efflorescens e solitariensis). Torna-se dificil de distinguir estas 4 espécies. 

Mas o mais espectacular é a evolução do crescimento do coral nos últimos 6 anos. Seis anos! Não conheço quase ninguém que tenha corais com 6 anos de idade, só isso já é extraordinário, quanto mais um coral com esta raridade!

2006


2007


2008


2009


2010





*
I-M-P-R-E-S-S-I-O-N-A-N-T-E! *

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais dois...

*Stylophora milka*





*Stylophora pistillata*

----------


## Bruno Santos

Ah, estes dois já tenho eu. :P

Cumps.

----------


## Rita Bezerra

Olá, Ricardo
Se não se importa
Vou postar mais uma foto de  uma *Acropora hyancinthus* mas de cor verde que eu acho lindissima:

----------


## joaoTomas

> Ah, estes dois já tenho eu. :P
> 
> Cumps.


Só tenho a Milka  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

E eu queria uma Milka...  :Frown:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Rita,

E ainda há a hyacinthus amarela também. As acroporas em "table" para mim são as mais espectaculares.






> E eu queria uma Milka...


O objectivo deste tópico, era para ver se o pessoal começa a "procurar" estes corais. 
Uma das razões (certamente há mais) para existir Milka em PT, foi o facto do Basaloco ter andado meses e meses a tentar arranjar uma. Felizmente começou a fazer uns frag's e o coral começa-se a ver com mais frequência.

----------


## joaoTomas

> O objectivo deste tópico, era para ver se o pessoal começa a "procurar" estes corais. 
> Uma das razões (certamente há mais) para existir Milka em PT, foi o facto do Basaloco ter andado meses e meses a tentar arranjar uma. Felizmente começou a fazer uns frag's e o coral começa-se a ver com mais frequência.


Por acaso a minha não veio daí...
Mas concordo contigo, com mais procura mais variedade irá aparecer cá em Portugal.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Pois e quando o Carlos teve um fragzinho à venda eu estava fora e não pude responder...  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry: 

De qualquer forma a ideia do tópico foi excelente!  :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Milka num Frágario perto de si... e também ao alcance de um click Millhouse...  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Eu gostava era de arranjar um fragzito de algum destes...quem tem?






> Mais alguns....
> 
> 
> *Acropora echinata*
> 
> Esta era a do Juca
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ricardo Pinto, concordo plenamente contigo, quando queremos conseguimos!! A Stylopora Milka foi o exemplo, e por acaso não foram meses, e sim quase 2 anos até conseguir o coral. Agora como sabes ando atrás de outras especies que não esta facil de conseguir!! :Icon Cry: 

Deixo algumas peças bem bonitas!!!

Acropora Nana


Acropora Lokani




Acropora Humilis


Estes nem sei o nome, mas são brutais!!

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Carlos.

Corais SPS raros são difíceis de encontrar cá em Portugal, quando há é por puro engano. :yb665: 

Ainda me lembro da Undata do Diogo Lopes que foi comprada no evento do Reefforum em Belém, que até pediu ao Anthony Calfo para cortar ao meio porque ele tinha comprado a meias com outro membro.
Ele achou aquele coral castanho diferente, sem saber o que tinha comprado uns meses depois ficou uma linda Undata que todos invejam, que facilmente pode se encontrar numa farm da Alemanha.



O coral em causa esta no centro.
http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...0/DSC03877.JPG


http://www.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=h...w=1280&bih=668 



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, é pena muitos dos nossos aquariofilistas não mostrarem ou partilharem (frags) os seus corais de sonho, querem exclusividade.

Devia-se pensar que ao partilhar, em caso de algo correr mal numa perda total do coral, sabemos onde o podemos encontrar de novo o nosso coral de sonho que um dia partilhamos em frag, assim nada se perde...

Aqui fica o meu actual coral de sonho.





Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Olá Carlos.
> 
> Corais SPS raros são difíceis de encontrar cá em Portugal, quando há é por puro engano.
> 
> Ainda me lembro da Undata do Diogo Lopes que foi comprada no evento do Reefforum em Belém, que até pediu ao Anthony Calfo para cortar ao meio porque ele tinha comprado a meias com outro membro.
> Ele achou aquele coral castanho diferente, sem saber o que tinha comprado uns meses depois ficou uma linda Undata que todos invejam, que facilmente pode se encontrar numa farm da Alemanha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oi Rogerio,

Conheço bem essa Undata, foi outro coral que andei atrás e que finalmente consegui a uns meses atrás, ainda tem muito que crescer!!LOL

abraço

----------


## Rita Bezerra

Olá, mais uma vez :Coradoeolhos: 

Não podia passar sem postar a foto deste coral que tenho no meu aquário, não é raro :yb624:  nem coisa que se pareça,  todos voçes estão fartos de ver  :yb665:  mas eu gosto muito dele :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Modéstia à parte nunca vi uma Acrpora efflorencens como a que tive:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Boas pessoal, é pena muitos dos nossos aquariofilistas não mostrarem ou partilharem (frags) os seus corais de sonho, querem exclusividade.
> 
> Devia-se pensar que ao partilhar, em caso de algo correr mal numa perda total do coral, sabemos onde o podemos encontrar de novo o nosso coral de sonho que um dia partilhamos em frag, assim nada se perde...


Concordo contigo Bruno.  :Palmas: 


Quando se anda aqui há alguns anos, e não consigo arranjar corais que já tive, fico com muita pena de não ter partilhado ainda mais do que partilhei. 

Tenho sempre essa postura, faço frag's de corais e dou a 3 ou 4 amigos. Não vá eu perder o coral e depois não ter onde o arranjar.

Essa questão da exclusividade, parece-me uma coisa da escolinha, temos de continuar a lutar para mudar essa mentalidade. Eu gosto de coisas "raras", mas a mim não me incomoda nada que eu tenha e o meu vizinho também (neste caso o Basaloco  :yb624: ). O mais importante é desfrutar-mos do nosso aquário e não o dos outros.

Rui,

Realmente esse exemplar é muito bonito, muito mais do que a minha efflo. Quem tinha uma muito parecida com essa, era o Miguel Reis. Não era tão castanha no centro, como a minha, era assim mais cinzenta/verde. 
Parabéns! Era um coral fabuloso.  :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Rogério,

Não sabia dessa história, tinha ideia que ele tinha comprado na Aquamagia (não perguntes porque tenho esta recordação, não faço a mínima ideia)

Mas olhando para esse coral....



É caso para se dizer... Saiu-lhe a sorte grande!!!  :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

tenho seguido o topico desde do inicio :SbOk: (grande ricardo andas com tempo livre a mais)
mas só agora começa a agradar-me :Coradoeolhos:  passo a explicar o porquê

acho que cada pessoa devia meter aqui os corais que tem, ou já teve e que realmente consegui fazer dele um coral de sonho

sei que vai de uma questão de principio e até não sou contra outras :Coradoeolhos: 

mas tenho montes de pessoal a pedir-me corais que vão vendo por esses foruns 
maior parte pelos foruns alemães e afins e quando lhe digo que arranjo a expecie, o resto tem de ser os proprios a fazer, a primeira coisa que pensa é mais um a querer vender gato por lebre :yb624:  :yb624: 

mas é a realidade :SbSourire2: 

dificilmente (mais nos sps que nos lps) existe corais sem cor, nós é que temos de os fazer e não tentar comprar o coral mais bonito do mercado que em 3 tempos fica castanho

sem querer fazer publicidade umas das coisas que exijo a mim mesmo é ter no meu site fotos dos meus corais, que tenho ou já tive
a minha loja está cheia de fotos de corais e peixes que tenho, ou tive
da-me uma realização pessoal ver isso
é muito mais fácil copiar e colar e fazer um site bonito ou enfeitar uma loja com fotos de corais bonitos
dificel é dizer este coral é meu e ter realmente orgulho do pessoal olhar e admirar

(desculpem a publicidade mais uma vez)

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  ... aqui vai o meu contributo Ricardo

Esta foi o Pisco que me arranjou há alguns anos ... estava lá e passou despercebida não sei como ou sei! (as modas e na altura não estava na moda!) a um individuo que comprava ao "kilo" as "peças da moda" ... eu esperei que se fosse embora... e trouxe-a calmamente... depois tornou-se moda. Muita gente nem sabia o que era a Ilha de Lord Howe (Lord Howe Island) ou quem era Lord Howe ... nem mesmo "tropeçando todos os dias numa Howea fosteriana ou kentia que se compra no horto por 1 euro ou 2, as pequenas ... e o porquê do nome de espécie lordhowensis ....  


corais são bonitos por si, não por modas ... têm de ser sentidos, percebidos... e todos são bonitos, interessantes!
As Acanthastreas podem ser inconspícuas, passar despercebidas ou serem muito conspícuas ... são todas bonitas! :-) De um modo geral tornam-se conspícuas quando são bem tratadas e desfrutam de bons parâmetros de água e meio ambiente  :Wink:  ... como diz o Carlos Mota por outras palavras.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ui... Acan's.... isso é o fim do mundo em cores!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto



----------


## Ricardo Santos

Por favor Ricardo, mais acan's não :yb663: 
Os meus "anjinhos" devem gostar mais disso que eu...penso eu...ggrrrr tenho que experimentar.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros. :Olá: 

Tenho visto pelas respostas que sonham pouco  :SbSourire2:  acho que um pouco de esforço conseguem encontrar os vossos corais de sonho na Europa.
Agora eu é quase impossível conseguir chegar até mim os meus corais de sonho porque estão do outro lado do Atlântico. :Icon Cry:  

Welcome to Reef Exotic.net!



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

A minha Acro de sonho e esta:

ReefExotic: Garf's Purple Bonzai Acro (3/4- 1 " Frag)

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Olá companheiros.
> 
> Tenho visto pelas respostas que sonham pouco  acho que um pouco de esforço conseguem encontrar os vossos corais de sonho na Europa.
> Agora eu é quase impossível conseguir chegar até mim os meus corais de sonho porque estão do outro lado do Atlântico. 
> 
> Welcome to Reef Exotic.net!
> 
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.



Boas, tenho um muito parecido se não igual a esse, tenho de tirar fotos para por aqui.

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> A minha Acro de sonho e esta:
> 
> ReefExotic: Garf's Purple Bonzai Acro (3/4- 1 " Frag)


Posso estar enganado, mas a única Garf's que vi ao vivo parecia-me exactamente igual ao que os Europeus chamam de Acropora tricolor

Pode ser que assim, seja mais fácil tu encontrares uma  :Wink:

----------


## Artur Jorge

Viva!

Os meus corais favoritos são as acan.

Não ando à procura de nenhuma em especial mas se encontrasse uma destas 2:





(a ultima ou está sob luzes ultra ultra actinicas ou recebeu toque de photoshop  :Coradoeolhos: )

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas





> A minha Acro de sonho e esta:
> 
> ReefExotic: Garf's Purple Bonzai Acro (3/4- 1 " Frag)


pedro

vê se este exemplar que está no Frágario é algo parecido ao teu coral de sonho

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> boas
> 
> pedro
> 
> vê se este exemplar que está no Frágario é algo parecido ao teu coral de sonho


 :Olá: lá

Se era acabei de o comprar ... mas o Carlos tem mais e maiores que vi por lá no fragário  :Wink: 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Boas Carlos


E nem mais nem menos do que esta sim...












> boas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pedro
> 
> vê se este exemplar que está no Frágario é algo parecido ao teu coral de sonho

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas Carlos
> 
> 
> E nem mais nem menos do que esta sim...


 :Olá: Viva Pedro

Acabei de a colocar no sistema e vou agora ao Carlos Mota e se quiseres ele tem lá mais 3 e uma delas é bem maior do que esta. Eu digo-lhe que estás interessado.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Pedro

Estas são as três Acroporas de pólipos verdes que ainda estão disponíveis






Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Boa noite,

Hoje deparei-me com uma imagem da Trachyphyllia mais bonito que já vi e lembrei-me deste tópico.
Parece que alguém andou a misturar várias cores !



Podem ler o artigo aqui.

Atentamente,
Pedro Peres

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

A maioria dos corais que aqui coloquei eram minúsculos, cores brutais mas a verdade é que mal se vêem dentro de um aquário.

Para mim, não é só a cor que conta para dizer que um coral é de sonho ou não, o tamanho, a forma como cresceu também é igualmente espectacular.

Por essa razão, deixem-me partilhar convosco uma *Euphyllia com 17 anos de idade!!!!*





A euphyllia precisa de um aquário inteiro.... LOL!  :Big Grin: 

Entretanto, o coral foi cortado ao meio e uma das metades deu origem a centenas de frags.  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:

----------

